# 11 years of Nintendo Power magazines added to Archive.org



## Justinde75 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice I need to W A C K Y magazines now
I really like how colorful they are


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 2, 2016)

Sweet!
There was already a scanned archive that went from the start to about 2001ish but this is great that it will be hosted by Archive.ORG as it adds a sense of legitimacy. Know all we can hope is that they will get the rest on there.
I loved that magazine to death as it was really funny amd is what made me a gamer. Plus the staff is great and one of them even follows me on twitter!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2016)

HURRAY! I LOVE Nintendo Power!!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 2, 2016)

I think I saw an entire collection of them floating around on usenet in cbr format.
It's great this is getting archived for public viewing as well.
I've got the entire Donald Duck collection in cbr format for me mums reading pleasure.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2016)

YES! I used to collect Nintendo Power magazines when I was really young. Thanks Archive.org!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 2, 2016)

I dont know anything about Archive.org, is this legal? Because I have been hunting for years for a complete set of NP mags. I would love to see them continue with the newer issues too.


----------



## Chary (Aug 2, 2016)

Bortz said:


> I dont know anything about Archive.org, is this legal? Because I have been hunting for years for a complete set of NP mags. I would love to see them continue with the newer issues too.


It's a nonprofit organization, and according to a quick search online, it's all legal. I was a bit worried initially posting it, but it's apparently A-OK in terms of legality. It might be why there's no issues past 1999, perhaps licensing or something?


----------



## bobmcjr (Aug 2, 2016)

Bortz said:


> I dont know anything about Archive.org, is this legal? Because I have been hunting for years for a complete set of NP mags. I would love to see them continue with the newer issues too.


Archive.org has certain copyright exemptions (decaying magnetic media especially), and the uploader of the magazine collection appears to be Archive.org's official software collection curator so I'd say it's legitimate.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 2, 2016)

Awesome, never got to read any but why not begin now


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 2, 2016)

Finally I will learn _all_ of the secrets to Super Mario 64.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 2, 2016)

Chary said:


> It's a nonprofit organization, and according to a quick search online, it's all legal. I was a bit worried initially posting it, but it's apparently A-OK in terms of legality. It might be why there's no issues past 1999, perhaps licensing or something?


Maybe. Or maybe that is all they have available currently?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Finally I will learn _all_ of the secrets to Super Mario 64.


Good luck with that -- decades of pulling things apart, maths to silly levels for fun (and profit), ROM hacking can be safely said to be something I do and then I tried watching videos on people fiddling with mario 64 and what goes there.





I then decided to take up drooling.


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 3, 2016)

bobmcjr said:


> Archive.org has certain copyright exemptions (decaying magnetic media especially), and the uploader of the magazine collection appears to be Archive.org's official software collection curator so I'd say it's legitimate.



You got any cites that elaborate on these exemptions they have? I mean, I think a magazine that's not even published anymore should be free of copyrights to anyone who wants to do this, but that's just not the (stupid) law, so I'd really be interested in seeing how archive.org somehow gets special treatment the rest of us don't.


----------



## bobmcjr (Aug 3, 2016)

tbb043 said:


> You got any cites that elaborate on these exemptions they have? I mean, I think a magazine that's not even published anymore should be free of copyrights to anyone who wants to do this, but that's just not the (stupid) law, so I'd really be interested in seeing how archive.org somehow gets special treatment the rest of us don't.


https://archive.org/post/82097/inte...ption-to-the-digital-millennium-copyright-act

For this magazine in particular I imagine they may have actually contacted Nintendo to allow it to be archived. Or they may have exemptions in this area of media as well. I'm not sure.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 3, 2016)

Dammit, GBATemp! I saw the Nintendo Power logo and then I got my hopes up thinking it was coming back like Nintendo did with the Mini NES. Digital just ain't the same. :-/


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

AM I the only one who wants an app that connects directly to archive.org for 3DS/PC for things like this?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 3, 2016)

is there something wrong with my pdf reader, or do i really have to zoom in 400% for a pretty blurry, riddled with jpeg artifacts, scan?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 4, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Sweet!
> There was already a scanned archive that went from the start to about 2001ish but this is great that it will be hosted by Archive.ORG as it adds a sense of legitimacy. Know all we can hope is that they will get the rest on there.
> I loved that magazine to death as it was really funny amd is what made me a gamer. Plus the staff is great and one of them even follows me on twitter!



Really ? Source ? We would like to have that if you have a source.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 4, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Really ? Source ? We would like to have that if you have a source.





Spoiler









He was originally a freelance writer for Nintendo Power but later I believe he came on full time. Likewise he has written for other gaming magazines (like Play) and has written a book about Capcom characters.


----------



## civickm (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice! I am missing so many of them thanks for the post!


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 9, 2016)

....aaaand they're gone.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 9, 2016)

DarthDub said:


> ....aaaand they're gone.


http://www.polygon.com/2016/8/8/12405278/nintendo-power-issues-disappear-from-free-online-archive

Dont worry though as most of those issues were already available on the internet somewhere else


----------



## Sheikah Impa (Aug 9, 2016)

And now they're poof


----------



## loco365 (Aug 9, 2016)

Nintendo apparently removed them to protect their products and IP from what I've been reading.


----------



## otenko (Aug 14, 2016)

I was looking for a specific issue of Nintendo Power tonight, however I couldn't find it anywhere else on the Internet. Maybe I didn't scroll enough search pages... lol


----------



## Famrid (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## LiamTheHackermon (Aug 15, 2016)

nice


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 15, 2016)

Nintendo needs to go fuck themselves. Like, what's your deal, Nintendo? Are you all really that stupid? People spend 9 years making a fan game BECAUSE THEY LIKE YOUR STUFF, and then you TAKE IT DOWN?!?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Nintendo needs to go fuck themselves. Like, what's your deal, Nintendo? Are you all really that stupid? People spend 9 years making a fan game BECAUSE THEY LIKE YOUR STUFF, and then you TAKE IT DOWN?!?



No, I am sure they are somewhat honoured or bemused that someone would spend the time. They are however bound by well known and well established laws to take things down. Most prominent would be trademark law and you can bet most such things are trademarked every which way. If you allow people to call their works your trademark name in the name, or use your stuff in their works, then you risk having someone say you abandoned your trademark and/or it has gone generic because you did not protect it and allowed all this to flourish. This is considered very bad by owners of trademarks (you pay a token sum to keep them and they theoretically last forever, and you to trade forever, if you want that).
There is a lesser version of this in copyright in some places, though it is far less clear cut and a lot of the time you are pretty free to ignore things or persecute selectively.
Nintendo know all it well as they had a fairly famous case to their name involved with such laws, it arguably being the thing that first put them on the map in the US. http://thegaminghistorian.com/universal-vs-nintendo-case/ Surprising to some is they were on the defensive and the one accused of some measure of wrongdoing/infringement.


----------

